
Nasa reveals dozens of areas in danger of running out of water - fmihaila
https://www.ft.com/content/c2f6ab6a-5915-11e8-b8b2-d6ceb45fa9d0?tagToFollow=24ad2c58-14fb-4217-b6f7-7ef88ac51375
======
more_corn
If you're going to post paywalled articles please indicate this in your
headline so I know to ignore it/you.

Yes, yes I know the apologist arguments. "How would you propose The Financial
Times structures it's business model?" Thankfully that's not my job. Life is
too short for wasting time talking about this. I'm not signing up for The
Financial Times or the WSJ. If you honestly think there's nothing wrong with
what you're doing, make it clear in the headline. All dozen FT subscribers who
also read HN can follow it.

------
vinchuco
Paywalled

~~~
lumberingjack
I was for me too but when I found a link in duckduckgo it was fine let me in
first click.

